# Jacks River/Beech Bottom Closed to Camping?



## sjr10 (Apr 1, 2011)

Can anyone familiar with these trails or from the area confirm the camping ban below?

http://www.teamconasauga.org/trailinfo.asp


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2011)

I would contact the ranger office in that area...I believe that is the conasauga district...here is a link to similar information on the USDA website - if that link doesn't work Google Chattahoochee National Forest and look for the official site. 

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...ices*&ttype=detail&pname=Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest- Alerts & Notices


----------



## cheeber (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not from the area, but it was true last summer.  I went on a popular weekend last summer and they had a ranger there checking.  We did not camp in the restricted area, but he did give me a warning for not having my dog on a leash.  The ranger was hanging out at the big campground about 1/4 mile upstream of the falls.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fsm9_028910.pdf


----------



## cheeber (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, he told us that there had been bear trouble as a result of sloppy campers and over camping.  He said they had to shoot a couple bears the previous year that were comming into campgrounds at night.


----------



## cheeber (Apr 4, 2011)

Not sure if it is clear from the link, but camping was only ban 1 mile upstream and down stream of the falls.  See links to map above.  As mentioned above, calling the ranger station would be your most current source of info.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 6, 2011)

cheeber said:


> Also, he told us that there had been bear trouble as a result of sloppy campers and over camping.  He said they had to shoot a couple bears the previous year that were comming into campgrounds at night.



No they have bear troubles because there are too many bears on Cohutta.  I'm sure the bears were drawn to an easy meal, but they are overpopulated and hurting the deer heard too.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 11, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> No they have bear troubles because there are too many bears on Cohutta.  I'm sure the bears were drawn to an easy meal, but they are overpopulated and hurting the deer heard too.



second that...but even with ample hunting opportunities, not too many people want to shoot a bear and then haul it out on their back a min of 4 miles up out of there.  We used to primitive camp and hunt out of the beech bottom area and I hardly went a day without seeing a bear down around there, but could go the entire WMA hunt and not see a buck....about the only way to get a bear out of there is by horseback and thats a diminishing life style as well, not to mention all the opposition to people using horses on the WMA to begin with.   We're gonna loose this area to National Forest and then it just gonna be a big pig/bear farm like the rest of the Chattahoochee.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Camping has been banned one ford on either side of the falls for years due to overuse.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 31, 2011)

It is true.


----------

